# Performing tonight at YBC



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

If anyone wants to come down, I'll be performing at the Yaletown Brewing Company tonight from 7:30-9:00pm - that's 1111 Mainland Street, Vancouver.

Just thought I'd give you all a heads-up


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, sorry, Alym, I totally missed this. Do you have any other gigs?



alym said:


> If anyone wants to come down, I'll be performing at the Yaletown Brewing Company tonight from 7:30-9:00pm - that's 1111 Mainland Street, Vancouver.
> 
> Just thought I'd give you all a heads-up


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah Alym you needa keep us posted! Or at least upload some videos!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy to do it 

I will try to post when I've got public shows, but to be honest, 90% of my shows are for corporate/private functions.


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

Well...it's not a party until you get some crashers


----------

